# Problems with WPA_Supplicant

## limeyjeff

Hi All

I'm hoping somebody can help me with this.  I have an RTL8187 wireless network adapter, and have been happily connecting to my WPA2 network using knetworkmanager.  Unfortunately, this excellent interface is no longer compatible with KDE4, and the only alternative I can find is the, by comparison, far less user-friendly wpa_supplicant.

I have tried connecting to the wireless using the command wpa_supplicant -d -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -iwlan0 -Dwext

My /etc/wpa_supplicant/spa_supplicant.conf contains the following

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

  ssid="mywirelessSSID"

  proto=RSN

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  pairwise=CCMP

  group=CCMP

  psk="MyPassphrase"

}

If I do an iwlist scan, I get the following info

wlan0  Scan Completed :

  Cell 01 - Address: <ethernet address>

  ESSID:"mywirelessSSID"

  Mode:Master

  Channel:2

  Frequency:2.417 GHz (Channel 2)

  Quality=40/100   Signal Level: -51 dBm

  Encryption key:on

  IE:  IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

    Group Cipher : CCMP

    Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

    Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

  Bit rates: 1MB/s;   <up to>  48MB/s

  Extra:tsf=<more digits>

  Extra: Last Beacon: 1540ms ago

There is a large diagnostic log which appears when I run the  wpa_supplicant -d -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -iwlan0 -Dwext command, but the key problems appear to be that

(1) It associates with a null AP:

.... 

wireless event: cmd=0x8B15 len=20

wireless event: new AP:  <the AP of my wireless router>

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated with 00:00:00:00:00:00

.......

(2) It adds my wireless router AP to a blacklist

.......

wireless event: cmd=0x8B15 len=20

wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000usec

Added BSSID <the AP of my wireless router> into blacklist

.......

(3) The driver does not support a required operation

.......

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: No such file of directory

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT

State: ASSOCIATED -> DISCONNECTED

.......

Any suggestions gratefully received.

Thanks

Jeff

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

# rc-update show

# cd /etc/init.d && ls -la

# lsmod

# lspci -v

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# iwlist scan

```

----------

## alex260978

Hi, if is WPA2, you can try with a similar wpa_supplicant.conf :

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="my_network"

        proto=RSN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP

        psk="secret_password"

}

I think you have mixed WPA2-Personal with WPA-PSK...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## limeyjeff

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, can you post this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # cat /etc/conf.d/net
> ...

 

This is going to be a long one, but I can't see a way to attach a file, so here goes:

localhost ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

##############################################################################

#                          WIRELESS SETTINGS                                 #

##############################################################################

#                           Common Settings                                  #

##############################################################################

##############################################################################

#                               Linksys                                      #

##############################################################################

#essid_wlan1="linksys"

#adhoc_essid_wlan1="linksys"

#config_linksys=( "dhcp" )

#dhcpcd_linksys="-t 10"

##############################################################################

#                            WEP Settings                                    #

##############################################################################

modules=( "iwconfig" )

mode_wlan1="auto"

sleep_scan_wlan1="1"

associate_timeout_wlan1="20"

preferred_aps_wlan1=( "mynetwork" "linksys" )

associate_order_wlan1="any"

##############################################################################

#                            WPA Settings                                    #

##############################################################################

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0=( "-Dwext" )

localhost ~ # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="mynetwork"

        proto=RSN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP

        psk="mypassphrase"

}

localhost ~ # rc-update show

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/default/xinetd

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/default/vmware

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/hibernate-cleanup

      NetworkManager |      default

           alsasound | boot

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

               cupsd |      default

                dbus |      default

                hald |      default

            hostname | boot

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

           rmnologin | boot

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

                wicd | boot

                 xdm |      default

localhost ~ # cd /etc/init.d && ls -la                         

total 384                                                      

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Oct 25 20:51 .                   

drwxr-xr-x 97 root root  4096 Nov 12 22:36 ..                  

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   583 Oct 25 17:27 NetworkManager      

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   818 May  6  2009 acpid               

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6231 Sep 29 23:56 alsasound           

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3782 Jul 19 12:09 apache2             

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   621 Jul 28  2008 bacula-dir          

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   550 Jul 28  2008 bacula-fd           

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   557 Jul 28  2008 bacula-sd           

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3661 Feb 22  2008 bootmisc            

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1188 Feb 22  2008 checkfs             

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3226 Feb 22  2008 checkroot           

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3054 Feb 22  2008 clock               

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1429 Feb 22  2008 consolefont         

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   540 Mar 11  2009 consolekit          

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1729 May 13  2009 crypto-loop         

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   286 Jul  4 17:57 cupsd               

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1152 Oct 19  2008 dbus                

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    21 Feb 22  2008 depscan.sh -> ../../sbin/depscan.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   620 Apr 27  2008 device-mapper                      

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   458 Dec 10  2007 dhcdbd                             

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2421 Jul 19 11:14 dhcpd                              

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   736 Jul 19 11:14 dhcrelay                           

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   660 Jun 20 22:47 dmcrypt                            

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   547 Apr 27  2008 dmeventd                           

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   998 Jan 13  2008 dnsextd                            

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   603 Feb  3  2008 evms                               

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Feb 22  2008 functions.sh -> ../../sbin/functions.sh                                                                              

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   951 Jan 16  2009 gpm                                  

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1187 Oct  7 22:57 hald                                 

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5606 Feb 22  2008 halt.sh                              

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3407 Oct 25 16:14 hdparm                               

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   433 Feb 22  2008 hostname                             

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1076 Dec 16  2007 hotplug                              

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   464 Nov 28  2008 hsqldb                               

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2570 Jun 20 21:43 ip6tables                            

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2570 Jun 20 21:43 iptables                             

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1874 Feb 22  2008 keymaps                              

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1062 Oct  1 19:51 laptop_mode                          

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   620 Feb 22  2008 local                                

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2088 Feb 22  2008 localmount                           

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1247 Jan 13  2008 mDNSResponderPosix                   

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   845 Jan 13  2008 mdnsd                                

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2947 Feb 22  2008 modules                              

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 10661 Dec  8  2007 mysql                                

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6632 Dec  8  2007 mysqlmanager                         

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Feb 22  2008 net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 30696 Feb 22  2008 net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 30696 Apr 19  2009 net.wlan0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    18 Dec 22  2007 net.wlan1 -> /etc/init.d/net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3311 Feb 22  2008 netmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1566 Jun 26 20:26 nscd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   670 Feb 22  2008 numlock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1871 Feb  1  2009 pciparm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   390 Mar 29  2009 portagexsd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   538 Jul 19 12:14 pwcheck

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   666 Jul  4 16:01 pydoc-2.5

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   666 Aug 26 23:04 pydoc-2.6

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   304 Dec 22  2007 reboot.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   276 Feb 22  2008 rmnologin

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   558 Oct 24 17:19 rsyncd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Feb 22  2008 runscript.sh -> ../../sbin/runscript.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   525 Jul 19 12:14 saslauthd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   385 Dec 22  2007 shutdown.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   584 Jul 22  2008 slapd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2309 Mar 31  2009 slpd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   494 Jul 22  2008 slurpd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   891 Aug  2 16:31 spamd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2159 Oct  3 15:41 sshd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   817 Oct 25 19:02 svnserve

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1894 Jun  2 22:45 syslog-ng

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5788 Jun 20 22:46 udev

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2579 Jun 20 22:46 udev-dev-tarball

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2680 Jun 20 22:46 udev-mount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   683 Jun 20 22:46 udev-postmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   942 Feb 22  2008 urandom

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   530 Dec  4  2007 vixie-cron

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   435 Oct  1 21:35 wicd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5311 Oct 10 16:07 xdm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   339 Oct 10 16:07 xdm-setup

localhost init.d # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

i915                   25472  0

ipv6                  199908  12

snd_seq                39728  0

snd_seq_device          5580  1 snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            32544  0

snd_mixer_oss          12096  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hda_intel         330252  2

snd_pcm                56260  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              16200  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          6536  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

pcmcia                 28268  0

snd_hwdep               5956  1 snd_hda_intel

video                  16336  0

snd                    40356  12 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

soundcore               5280  1 snd

yenta_socket           20492  1

rsrc_nonstatic          9152  1 yenta_socket

rtl8187                36736  0

eeprom_93cx6            1792  1 rtl8187

ricoh_mmc               3520  0

pcmcia_core            27796  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

sdhci_pci               6528  0

8139cp                 16448  0

8139too                20224  0

output                  2432  1 video

localhost init.d # lspci -v                                                     

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)                                                                  

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40                     

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                               

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>                      

        Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel                                     

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])                   

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40                     

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16                       

        Memory at feb00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]                 

        Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]                   

        I/O ports at ec00 [size=8]                                              

        Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-                                                                         

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 3                           

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)                                                        

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40                     

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                               

        Memory at fe900000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]                 

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 3                           

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])                                              

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40                     

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16                     

        I/O ports at e000 [size=32]                                             

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd                                          

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])                                              

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40                     

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21                     

        I/O ports at dc00 [size=32]                                             

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd                                          

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])                                             

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40                     

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18                     

        Memory at feaff400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]                 

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2                           

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0                        

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd                                          

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)                                                                       

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40                     

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22                       

        Memory at feaf8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]                

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2                           

        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-                                                                         

        Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00     

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>                                 

        Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>                               

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel                                         

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel                                           

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])                                             

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                               

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0            

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot-), MSI 00                    

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-                                                                         

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40  

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2                           

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>                                 

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>                               

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver                                   

        Kernel modules: shpchp                                                  

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])                                             

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                               

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0            

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot-), MSI 00                    

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-                                                                         

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40  

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2                           

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>                                 

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>                               

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver                                   

        Kernel modules: shpchp                                                  

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])                                             

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                               

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0            

        I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000afff                                    

        Memory behind bridge: fd600000-fddfffff                                 

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000bbf00000-00000000bdefffff    

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00                    

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-                                                                         

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40  

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2                           

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>                                 

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>                               

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver                                   

        Kernel modules: shpchp                                                  

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])                                              

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40                     

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23                     

        I/O ports at d880 [size=32]                                             

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd                                          

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])                                              

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40                     

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19                     

        I/O ports at d800 [size=32]                                             

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd                                          

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])                                              

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40                     

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18                     

        I/O ports at d480 [size=32]                                             

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd                                          

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])                                             

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40                     

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23                     

        Memory at feaff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]                 

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2                           

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0                        

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd                                          

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])                                                        

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                               

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=09, sec-latency=32           

        I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000cfff                                    

        Memory behind bridge: fde00000-fe6fffff                                 

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000bdf00000-00000000bfefffff    

        Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40  

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)                                                                        

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40                     

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0                             

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>                      

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])                                   

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40                     

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18                     

        I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]                                              

        I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]                                              

        I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]                                              

        I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]                                              

        I/O ports at ffa0 [size=16]                                             

        Kernel driver in use: PIIX_IDE                                          

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])                                   

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40                     

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20              

        I/O ports at e880 [size=8]                                              

        I/O ports at e800 [size=4]                                              

        I/O ports at e480 [size=8]                                              

        I/O ports at e400 [size=4]                                              

        I/O ports at e080 [size=32]                                             

        Memory at feaff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]                 

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/4 Enable-                                                                         

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3                           

        Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA <?>                                         

        Kernel driver in use: ahci                                              

05:01.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ba)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 17

        Memory at fde00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Bus: primary=05, secondary=06, subordinate=09, sec-latency=176

        Memory window 0: 40000000-43fff000 (prefetchable)             

        Memory window 1: 44000000-47fff000                            

        I/O window 0: 0000b000-0000b0ff                               

        I/O window 1: 0000b400-0000b4ff                               

        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001                         

        Kernel driver in use: yenta_cardbus                           

        Kernel modules: yenta_socket                                  

05:01.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 21)                                                                      

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40                     

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 19

        Memory at fe6ffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

        Kernel modules: sdhci-pci

05:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev ff) (prog-if ff)

        !!! Unknown header type 7f

        Kernel driver in use: ricoh-mmc

        Kernel modules: ricoh_mmc

05:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 11)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5

        Memory at fe6ff400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

05:01.5 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 11)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5

        Memory at fe6ff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

05:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff40

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16

        I/O ports at c800 [size=256]

        Memory at fe6fec00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: 8139too

        Kernel modules: 8139too, 8139cp

localhost init.d # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1d:60:f2:67:72  

          inet6 addr: fe80::21d:60ff:fef2:6772/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1        

          RX packets:759 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:978 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:556383 (543.3 KiB)  TX bytes:165342 (161.4 KiB)

          Interrupt:16 Base address:0xc800

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:44 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:44 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:3268 (3.1 KiB)  TX bytes:3268 (3.1 KiB)

tunl0     Link encap:IPIP Tunnel  HWaddr

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr <valid 12 digit HW address>

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:135 (135.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-<valid 12 digit HW address>-6F-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

localhost init.d # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

tunl0     no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"mynetwork"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.417 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=27 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

localhost init.d # iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

tunl0     Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: <valid 12 digit HW address>

                    ESSID:"mynetwork"        

                    Mode:Master               

                    Channel:2                 

                    Frequency:2.417 GHz (Channel 2)

                    Quality=48/100  Signal level:-47 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on                     

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1       

                        Group Cipher : CCMP               

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP       

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK   

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s 

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s                          

                    Extra:tsf=00000000440ac18b                          

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1530ms ago                      

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:21:29:96:30:7F                          

                    ESSID:"Richards-Network"                            

                    Mode:Master                                         

                    Channel:6                                           

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)                     

                    Quality=6/100  Signal level:-68 dBm                 

                    Encryption key:on                                   

                    IE: WPA Version 1                                   

                        Group Cipher : TKIP                             

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP                     

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK                 

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s 

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s                          

                    Extra:tsf=0000007aff7b5189                          

                    Extra: Last beacon: 736ms ago                       

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:18:39:B2:DC:38                          

                    ESSID:"linksys"                                     

                    Mode:Master                                         

                    Channel:6                                           

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)                     

                    Quality=30/100  Signal level:-56 dBm                

                    Encryption key:off                                  

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s 

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s                          

                    Extra:tsf=000000a4e2a1e186                          

                    Extra: Last beacon: 696ms ago                       

          Cell 04 - Address: 00:18:4D:8E:26:A4                          

                    ESSID:"Gateway"                                     

                    Mode:Master                                         

                    Channel:11                                          

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)                    

                    Quality=0/100  Signal level:-71 dBm                 

                    Encryption key:on                                   

                    IE: WPA Version 1                                   

                        Group Cipher : TKIP                             

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP                     

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK                 

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s 

                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s                          

                    Extra:tsf=000000af28cbc181                          

                    Extra: Last beacon: 113ms ago                       

          Cell 05 - Address: 00:1F:F3:C0:F5:74                          

                    ESSID:"alanbrito"                                   

                    Mode:Master                                         

                    Channel:1                                           

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)                     

                    Quality=2/100  Signal level:-70 dBm                 

                    Encryption key:on                                   

                    IE: WPA Version 1                                   

                        Group Cipher : TKIP                             

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP                     

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK                 

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1                     

                        Group Cipher : TKIP                             

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP                

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK                 

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A0C101BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000                                                                       

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s         

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s        

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s                                  

                    Extra:tsf=0000003ddb1d1180                                  

                    Extra: Last beacon: 2103ms ago                              

          Cell 06 - Address: 00:15:E9:19:73:F2                                  

                    ESSID:""                                                    

                    Mode:Master                                                 

                    Channel:6                                                   

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)                             

                    Quality=8/100  Signal level:-67 dBm                         

                    Encryption key:on                                           

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s         

                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s        

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s                                  

                    Extra:tsf=000000a73aa50181                                  

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1140ms ago                              

          Cell 07 - Address: 00:12:17:CE:8E:87                                  

                    ESSID:"csheym"                                              

                    Mode:Master                                                 

                    Channel:11                                                  

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)                            

                    Quality=2/100  Signal level:-70 dBm                         

                    Encryption key:on                                           

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s        

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s         

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s                                  

                    Extra:tsf=00000016b9dbe189                                  

                    Extra: Last beacon: 136ms ago                               

          Cell 08 - Address: 00:14:D1:4D:4C:53                                  

                    ESSID:"jclandry"                                            

                    Mode:Master                                                 

                    Channel:6                                                   

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)                             

                    Quality=24/100  Signal level:-59 dBm                        

                    Encryption key:on                                           

                    IE: WPA Version 1                                           

                        Group Cipher : TKIP                                     

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP                             

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK                         

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s         

                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s        

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s                                  

                    Extra:tsf=000002b506083184                                  

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1123ms ago                              

          Cell 09 - Address: 00:22:6B:86:4D:C2                                  

                    ESSID:"alanbrito2"                                          

                    Mode:Master                                                 

                    Channel:1                                                   

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)                             

                    Quality=8/100  Signal level:-67 dBm                         

                    Encryption key:on                                           

                    IE: WPA Version 1                                           

                        Group Cipher : TKIP                                     

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP                             

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK                         

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s        

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s         

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s                                  

                    Extra:tsf=000000b36517718b

                    Extra: Last beacon: 2136ms ago

          Cell 10 - Address: 00:18:39:53:F2:9E

                    ESSID:"mina"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=18/100  Signal level:-62 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=000003a026419185

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1116ms ago

          Cell 11 - Address: 00:16:01:2D:BB:88

                    ESSID:"EAGLESHOME_G"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=2/100  Signal level:-70 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=000000114734a183

                    Extra: Last beacon: 113ms ago

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, first thing first :

```

# cd /etc/init.d

# rm net.wlan1

# rm net.wlan0

# ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

```

Also, try with this little /etc/conf.d/net

```

#WPA_SUPPLICANT

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

----------

## d2_racing

Remove this for a short period of time :

```

# rc-update del NetworkManager

```

Now, reboot your box and post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# iwlist scan

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

# dmesg | tail

# wpa_cli status

# ifconfig -a

```

----------

## limeyjeff

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Remove this for a short period of time :
> 
> ```
> 
> # rc-update del NetworkManager
> ...

 

Well I'm not quite sure why it worked, but I now have a working internet connection.  I have configured wicd to start up the home network automatically, and it was able to make a wireless connection.

Many thanks for the assistance.

Could you perhaps explain what exactly was hosed up on my system, and how the commands that you suggested were able to fix things?

Thanks again

Jeff

----------

## d2_racing

I think that net.wlan1 was your problem.

----------

## aidanjt

What the......

I've never needed that much config spam to get wpa_supplicant working.  All I have is:

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
network={

    ssid="myssid"

    psk="mypsk"

}
```

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
modules=("wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_wlan0=("-Dwext")

config_wlan0=("dhcp")
```

And that's it.

This is actually a pretty common problem, perhaps a sticky is in order?

----------

## cach0rr0

I don't see anyone having mentioned it yet, so I reckon I will

I'm using wicd under KDE 4.3 - I opted for it over networkmanager long ago, found it much more to my liking. 

It does use wpa_supplicant AFAIK, but, means you don't have to do any actual configuration of wpa_supplicant

and yes, it does integrate seamlessly with the systray

Go with that, and stop pulling your hair out configuring wpa_supplicant.conf by hand  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, nowadays WICD can get the job done without any pain  :Razz: 

If you want to use WICD, you need to run this :

```

# rm /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

# rm /etc/init.d/net.eth0

```

----------

